

Sparrow for iPhone 1.2. Push will be a yearly subscription in the future - injekt
http://blog.sparrowmailapp.com/post/23034702297/sparrowiphone12

======
gridaphobe
I have to say I'm disappointed by this decision. I bought Sparrow a few months
ago based on the understanding that Push would be coming in a future update. I
don't believe they specifically said it would be free, but since devs cannot
charge for updates and Push (or at least a periodic fetch) is a crucial piece
of any mail client, I think my assumption that Push would be a free update was
reasonable.

I'll continue to use Sparrow since it's by far the best mail client I've tried
on my iPhone, but I think the developer needs to reconsider based on the
implication that Push would be part of a future content update.

